# Arbor draft 2015 vs. Capita horrorscope 2015



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

I would choose the Draft because the Horrorscope looks godawful. 

(I don't jib.)


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

(Btw mods should move this to the Boards section.)


----------



## tralald (Jun 2, 2013)

never tried a Draft but have tried my friends 153 horrorscope, i am 6.4 195lbs and i found it to be suprisingly stable for such a soft board.


----------



## Shredlife300 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey buddy, if you are wanting a softer jib board choose the draft but if you would like something a bit stiffer(still soft as is 4 out of 10) choose the horrorscope.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Draft no question. Better snap and better lock in a press.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Nivek said:


> Draft no question. Better snap and better lock in a press.


This is all you need to know right here.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Nivek said:


> Draft no question. Better snap and better lock in a press.





BurtonAvenger said:


> This is all you need to know right here.


 necro bros. guy looks like a spammer.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Dang, there I go not looking at post dates again.


----------

